# 2012 Year in Review for QueticoMike



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who has taken the time to read my reports. I hope you enjoyed them and I hope I helped some of you along the way this year. It was an exciting year to say the least. I have never kept track of how many times I fish in Ohio in a year. With all of the reports I was able to keep track on most of all of them. I also have never taken the time to track how many fish I caught in a given year. 98% of my reports come from the Great Miami River. The rest come from a few trips I had to take to a pond due to high water at the river.

I posted 147 fishing reports this year for OGF. I estimate with the number of times I didn&#8217;t post a report ( which wasn&#8217;t often), along with my trips to Quetico and the Boundary Waters, I have fished close to 200 different times this year. I managed to catch 1,479 fish in Ohio this year that I recorded in my reports, I am sure I have caught more that I didn&#8217;t report. I think it would be safe to say that at least 1,300 of those fish were smallmouth bass. Not bad for a year of fishing the river. Other than smallmouth I have caught carp, suckers, catfish, pike, rockbass, largemouth bass, bluegill and others I am sure that I can&#8217;t think of at the moment.

Highlights for the year in Ohio........

23 smallmouth 18 inches or larger
4 smallmouth 19 inches or larger - 2 caught within 30 minutes of each other
My largest smallmouth in Ohio was 19.5 inches this year
47 fish one afternoon - 46 smallies and one rockbass
4 times catching 2 fish on one lure - 2 - 17 inchers one time on the Pop-R
20 inch largemouth bass out of the pond
15 pound channel cat out of the pond
Catching smallmouth on Jan. 10th
Catching smallmouth in December
Catching 3 northern pike on the same day with the biggest being 31 inches 
The last fish of the year I caught out of the GMR was a 31 inch pike
2 tasty saugeye dinners
Being on the Outdoor Connection radio show 3 times (on 980 AM)
Here is a link to the podcast on my trip to Quetico this year:
http://www.wone.com/cc-common/podca...cast=OC_Mike_Teach_61012_1339436431_28754.mp3

I didn&#8217;t keep track of my fish up in Quetico, but I do know that I caught 7 smallmouth that went 20 inches or better this year. I also caught a monster 41 inch pike up there as well. I did OK in the Boundary Waters but nothing compared to Quetico.

I hope everyone has a Happy New Year and Good Luck with fishing in 2013!!!

I will post some fish pictures below from this year&#8230;&#8230;enjoy!

Fish on&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for all of your post Mike. I live within eye site of the LMR, but the last few years I help my mom take care of my Alzheimers dad and don't fish as much as I usually do so I always look forward to your reports.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I've certainly enjoyed your reports Mike...Thanks! 

Mike A.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I would be happy if that was my highlights for my life for fishing. That is one hell of a year.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

If there were trading cards for OGF members, QueticoMike's card would have some impressive stats! Great year Mike!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Great year, here is to another even better.


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

I can't wait for another year of reading your reports man! On those weeks when I can't get to the water your reports keep me going!


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice work Mike! You've had a really impressive year! Hopefully Old Man Winter doesn't hang out too long and the fish start biting early again next year!


----------



## steve113535 (Feb 7, 2012)

Great year Mike thanks for the help.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Very impressive Mike. Thanks for all the posts. I really like when you guys are on WONE. I think I caught it twice this year. I don't think I heard this one of your Quetico trip, I look forward to listening to it one of these cold nights. Happy New Year.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

hey mike...heck of a year for you,,ive been fishin for quite a few years now..and i still learned a few neat things and baits to use this year from you and other SW ohio OGF'ers.. thanks for makin SW OHIO a great section of OGF!!! I'll look forward to next spring and summer with all you guys in SW OHIO!


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I forgot to list saugeye as one of the species I had caught this year, but I did mention later having them for dinner  I was also published twice this year in the Boundary Waters Journal, so that was a highlight as well for me. Good fishing everyone!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

You had a good year alright; your posts have been entertaining AND informative, heres to an even better 2013. 
I get out to fish somewhere between 50  60 times per year, this year was on the lower end of that range but I still had a decent one.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mike. 
First I want to thank you for taking the time to help me out with several methods of smallmouth fishing. 
And secondly congrats on a fantastic season. 
I look forward to reading your reports and applying the techniques you suggest. I read your email on Zulus as soon as I got it. Later that day I went to the creek and caught the largest fish of the year on my second cast using your teachings. 
This season will be no different I will read the reports and apply something to my skills. 
Have a great New Years!
Brian


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice year!!!!! may you double that next year - 62" pike!!!


----------

